# What have you found?



## megadeth79

Couple years ago me and my father went coyote hunting and we had hiked a long ways and as we reached the top of a hill we looked down into the bottom of the praire and saw a car as we got up to the car we saw that it had been totally stripped out and looked like it had been out there for some time. What have you found while hunting?


----------



## longbow

Found one of the girls that Ted Bundy killed.


----------



## Lycan

longbow said:


> Found one of the girls that Ted Bundy killed.


Not that this is a contest, but nothing is going to top that story. That must have been a very disturbing experience. Not something that I would ever want to find. I've seen more than my share of death, but not like that.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

A rolled ford truck at the bottom of a 400' canyon(i think it was a ford).


----------



## Snipe

a womens undergarment and porn stash


----------



## Stellarmike

A jeep cherokee rolled down a pretty steep enbankment. Looked recent. But the deceased lady wins.


----------



## longbow

Accually she was past decay. She was pretty much bones under an old Persian-type rug. There was an ice hammer and a canteen with her. The sheriff from Fillmore knew she was buried up there but not exactly where. They checked her dental records and found out she was who they suspected. All I can remember was her name was Nancy, she was a cheerleader and she was from Utah.
Kinda put a damper on our hunt.

I would lots rather have found some women's undies and a stack of porno mags.


----------



## Snipe

When Jack my GSP brought me the panties I remember thinking i hope this isn't a body


----------



## Huge29

Not a personal story; simply a second hand story from a friend. He is from Monticello. His brother was muzzie hunting in 2007 when he came across a truck on their own large private property; pretty rare to see a truck that they did not know. As he approached the truck the disgusting smell of decomposition overtook him. He then noticed a hose going from the exhaust pipe into the slightly opened cab window. An apparent suicide of a guy who had been missing since about July or so. 
Me, personally, I have not really ever found anything, hope to find some antlers attached to a live deer this year.


----------



## GaryFish

Among things I found hunting in central Idaho as a kid, a couple of old miner's cabins, some old graves the forest service didn't know about, a few patches of marajuana, a pile of six deer carcasses with the backstraps and antlers removed, a fresh lion kill, and once while out fishing came upon a couple "enjoying nature" as we shall say. Learned a lot hiking around the mountains in Idaho.


----------



## Lycan

Snipe said:


> a womens undergarment and porn stash


Hey, I want those back! :twisted: J/K

While I was deer hunting last year, I came across an old home made toilet. It may have been part of an outhouse at one time, but I didn't see any remnants of walls or a door anywhere. A deep hole had been dug out underneath a very large stump. The stump had been hollowed out and a hand carved seat and lid was fastened to the top of it with leather straps. You could tell that great care had been taken crafting this thing and it sat atop a hill on the edge of a beautiful little mountain lake. I know it sounds weird, but this thing was freakin' awesome, and what a view!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

While out chukar hunting a few years ago, I found a chest freezer about a mile from any trail. Whoever hauled it up there took it on a really steep hike. I was nervous to open it up. I thought for sure there would be a body or drugs or something inside. The freezer was empty. I still don't get it :? .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I found an old little community last year when I was scouting for game. I came upon it around dusk, and had a 2 hour hike back to the car. It made me a little nervous, because I've seen the hills have eyes. They were on an old road that's been closed down for decades.


----------



## hunter_orange13

a pile of gloves

a 4 wheeler burried up to the seat (yeas it was the whole fourwheeler i got bored and starting undigging it)

a toilet

a few treestands, not in trees just laying on the ground around no trees in the foothills surrounded by sage brush

a shot up propane tank (real smart)

a dvd player...

about 100 yards of camo netting like they sell at smith and eddies

the list goes on, but nothing as cool as a porn stash or a dead body. or a house


----------



## Huge29

hunter_orange13 said:


> a shot up propane tank (real smart)


Not as exciting as one might expect. I have friends who have experimented and were greatly disappointed with the results, or so they told me....???


----------



## Lycan

Huge29 said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a shot up propane tank (real smart)
> 
> 
> 
> Not as exciting as one might expect. I have friends who have experimented and were greatly disappointed with the results, or so they told me....???
Click to expand...

...or that unusual. It would be easier to count the times I've been in the desert and not seen a shot up propane bottle. And yeah, it doesn't work the way people think. They are under pressure, so that part isn't smart because you don't know where they'll fly off to, but there is no fiery explosion. You need to pump multiple shots per second of tracer rounds into that thing or have an open flame nearby to ignite.


----------



## Snipe

You need a source of ignition and the propane needs to be boiling er... ah... that's what i heard.


----------



## coolgunnings

I have found fossils and antlers while hunting. Never a dead body, think that would ruin a hunt!
And have come accross some old cabins.


----------



## longbow

I also had a couple stop by a little grassy spot next to seep I was hunting. You guessed it, they stripped their clothes and started...well you know. As they were leaving, he looked back and I saluted him. He just about broke his neck doing a double-take at me. Then he turned and burst out laughing. Of course she asked what was so funny and I heard him say "nothing, I'll tell you later".
Aaahhhh nature, you see so much.


----------



## Lycan

If he wants to do that again he better not tell her later. :wink:


----------



## Gaston

Hey Lunkerhunter was that rolled Ford anywhere near Squaw-peak ?.... I was javalina hunting way down a desert canyon in Arizona out in the middle of BFE and walked up on a guy tracing out the ABC's on his gal... wasn't a road within miles of that place


----------



## Bax*

Snipe said:


> a womens undergarment and porn stash


I found a porn stash too! It was in a concrete pipe out in a field. And not far from there I found what seemed to be a coin collection that someone flung out a window. I found probably 15 silver coins of various types, and a few foreign coins too.

I have an uncle that found a marijuana farm on Boulder mountain too.

Great topic!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I found a gerber tool, in perfect condition, My buddy found a Stainless steal ruger 357 too.


----------



## Bax*

Hey Fixedblade,

were those pics near Ophir South of Toole? Looks familiar...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Close they were north of Tooele.


----------



## sawsman

Nothing too exciting yet. Found an arrowhead once. An old bottle. Carcasses from wounded deer and elk that "got away". Some mining debris. And a wallet.

I was pretty young when I found the wallet and it was weather worn pretty bad. No money in it but there was a drivers license, just couldnt make out the information. 

Hope I never find a body... :shock:


----------



## Bax*

fixed blade said:


> Close they were north of Tooele.


Kind of reminds me of this place... 
(I didnt take this specific pic though)


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Gaston said:


> Hey Lunkerhunter was that rolled Ford anywhere near Squaw-peak ?.... I was javalina hunting way down a desert canyon in Arizona out in the middle of BFE and walked up on a guy tracing out the ABC's on his gal... wasn't a road within miles of that place


Farmington Canyon on the back side. 8)


----------



## wyogoob

Once in the High Uintas I was hiking from Crater Lake below Explorer Peak and Red Knob up in the tundra, over 11,000' on average. I stepped across a dry stream bed and noticed a long slender rock that seemed out of place. It was a flint spear point!

I put the artifact in my pack and continued my hike out to the Mirror Lake Highway where my wife had left me a vehicle.

I stopped at the Bear River Ranger Station to tell (brag) about my journey. (I walked from Highway 191 to Highway 150.) I told this Ranger gal I found this spear point. Elated, she shared some stories about her Indian artifact "finds". I figured if she could collect them so could I, so I showed her the spear point. She said it was a Clovis point....ah she also told me she had gone to college.

Weeks later I was at the Evanston Forest Service office on some business and told the spear point story to the Wasatch Forest Service superintendent. I also told him what that college grad gal told me. Oh, Oh....I (we) were in a lot of trouble. They confiscated the Clovis point and as soon as possible we were going to ride horseback up and over Red Knob and put the thing back where I found it.

Never seen that woman at the ranger's station again.....? 

Whatever, last I knew the point was on display at the Wasatch National Forest Service Ranger's Station in Mountain View Wyoming.


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> Once in the High Uintas I was hiking from Crater Lake below Explorer Peak and Red Knob up in the tundra, over 11,000' on average. I stepped across a dry stream bed and noticed a long slender rock that seemed out of place. It was a flint spear point!
> 
> I put the artifact in my pack and continued my hike out to the Mirror Lake Highway where my wife had left me a vehicle.
> 
> I stopped at the Bear River Ranger Station to tell (brag) about my journey. (I walked from Highway 191 to Highway 150.) I told this Ranger gal I found this spear point. Elated, she shared some stories about her Indian artifact "finds". I figured if she could collect them so could I, so I showed her the spear point. She said it was a Clovis point....ah she also told me she had gone to college.
> 
> Weeks later I was at the Evanston Forest Service office on some business and told the spear point story to the Wasatch Forest Service superintendent. I also told him what that college grad gal told me. Oh, Oh....I (we) were in a lot of trouble. They confiscated the Clovis point and as soon as possible we were going to ride horseback up and over Red Knob and put the thing back where I found it.
> 
> Never seen that woman at the ranger's station again.....?
> 
> Whatever, last I knew the point was on display at the Wasatch National Forest Service Ranger's Station in Mountain View Wyoming.


Good story. I have heard of similar situations happening to others that have found arrow heads and such. I have a friend (no name for his protection) that found one while hunting with me in May. Hope he doesnt have to return it!


----------



## Lycan

Hopefully I didn't break any laws doing this. One of my prize finds while hunting in the west desert was a perfectly bleached cow skull. The bone was nice and white, but not all brittle and cracked. The horns were perfect and hadn't lost any color. It now resides in my dad's den.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I love this tread. I've been thinking back and remembering all the cool trips I've taken. Once as a teenager I found what I believed to be an old weather ballon, and equipment in the West Desert.


----------



## Bears Butt

About 7 years ago a buddy and I were looking over the dry bed of Willard Bay. We were finding all sorts of boat/fishing stuff and then came across a very rough area. Pottery pieces, arrow heads etc. I got a very eery feeling while there, but we gathered up a lot of stuff and piled it up. Soon two rangers came traipsing over and said it was an ancient burial ground and that we would have to leave our findings there. My buddy had put a "perfect" arow head in his pocket and wasn't about to leave that. We buried the treasures and headed home with our other boat/fishing finds.
Next day, my friend said he didn't get any sleep that night. Nightmares, cold sweats etc. He took the arrow head back out there and buried it.
Also, have found a tent trailer in a most remote spot, no roads for at least a mile. Mining tools and camp equipment. A pair of old snow skis. My brother in law found an ancient buffalo skull up on Ant Flat area (confirmed via Weber State). Lots of coins. A headlamp flashlight....the list goes on and on.
Good thread!


----------



## shootemup

i have never found anything, but i work with a kid who used to work with the forest service and this was something i didnt know but i am glad i know now. he said that they were constantly being trained to look for meth labs, i guess the people who leave them leave them looking like an old abandoned camp with coolers tents and such. he said if find one touch nothing!! a lot of time they will rig them to cause you harm, they will place chemicals in tin foil and when it is disturbed it will cause it to combust and harm you sometimes in a big way! so please if you find an abandoned camp call the us fish and wildlife let them take care of it dont get yourself hurt.


----------



## Size Matters

This is a awesome thread I found a house trailer that had came off the hitch going over Montie and ended up in the quakes off a steep bank I bet that would have been awesome to have seen go off that hill. 8)


----------



## hockeyandhunting

I have found arrows that bow hunters lost. Last year I found a box full of random stuff, I think someones truck broke down and they forgot to put it back in. My friend also found a wheel from an old mining cart on last years hunt.


----------



## legacy

Found an old mining cabin out in the west desert where I found an old tobacco tin and glass whiskey bottle with the cork still in it. There was other random things as well. 

Found some other old Listerene and Vicks bottles with glass droppers.

Found an old sheep camp that was on it's side way back in from any recent road.

Found a stash of gold ingots and civil war rifles out in the west desert.

Okay, that last one was a lie.


----------



## .45

Found a Greyhound dog all staked out on a cardtable......the skin was gone and the bones were bleached........devil worshippers, I suppose. Another area I found two dead jack rabbits hanging from a post..not too odd until I saw they were tied with rope around their necks in a hangman's noose. I cut 'em down, I thought it was kind of morbid. 
Also found, east of Tooele a backpack, figured it to be a Forest Service backpack from the '50's. Also a "Buddy L" dump truck toy, maybe from 1928 or so, I sold it on e-bay for a couple hundred bucks...it was kind of cool.


----------



## Lycan

I've got Overhaulin' on right now, so I'm in an automotive frame of mind right now. Me and my brother went out shooting in the desert and found an old milk crate full of old license plates from all over the place. We figured someone was going to use them as target practice but fortunately didn't get around to it. A family friend has a really cool cabin that he has decorated with stuff like that, so we cleaned them up and gave them to him as kind of thank you for all the times he's invited us up there. Only problem is he keeps asking for more. 

My uncle found the front bumper he needed for a '73 Chevy truck he was restoring on the deer hunt with us a few years back. That was a one in a million find! 

My little brother lost the spare tire off my dad's Ford truck on a bumpy road by Fish Lake. The next year he found it.


----------



## Artoxx

Funny, I started a thread JUST LIKE THIS, last fall, and I think I got two responses, and then it disappeared. :evil: 
I even posted this link to a site with over a dozen pages of similar stuff from all over the country.
I guess I should have waited till the slow season when everyone was too bored to ignore it. :wink: 
* http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.p ... ight=weird *

I have found random hunting gear, binoculars, knives, ammo, clothing of all types and varieties.
But the weirdest thing I ever found was a truck tire. What is so weird about a truck tire, you ask?

It appeared to be the front tire and wheel off of a BIG truck, larger than your average semi, and it was on TOP of a mountain peak in the Uinta's. A peak that was NOT accessible by road, and wasn't exactly an easy hike on foot. I was looking for blue grouse and stumbled across this thing. I walked all the way around the peak to try and find the road access thinking it would be an easier hike down than the way I came, but there wasn't anyplace a road even COULD have been, much less was. Just out of curiosity I picked it up and that bloody thing probably weighed 150 pounds. Pretty sure it wasn't off an airplane. So WHY would someone go to all that trouble? Seemed pretty old and dry rotted, so it wasn't recent.
Didn't have or even OWN a camera at that point, so...


----------



## Crazyhuntinman

I was out scouting for geese one afternoon with my little boy and got blocked in by a truck that came down the road after me. I walked out around the truck to see if anyone was there and saw nothing but as I walked back around the truck I noticed movement in the back of the the topper. I thought maybe someone left their dog in the back and decided to look through the side window and as I looked through I saw to young kids going to town. They(girl on bottom first) seen me almost the same time and it was asses and elbows flying to cover up. I still see that little red truck with firefighter license plates and laugh.
Decoys,shells,knives,bags off 4 wheelers,a Dodge power wagon at the bottom of a canyon up Monte 
Out dove hunting one week day I decided to go look to see if the Kokes were running up the stream yet and found a topless sun bather and she did not seem to mind me stopping to take a better look(thanks for the phone number). Same place another day up on the stream looking at the Kokes running I found a group of 3 college girls having a fur trading party only to get caught by 2 more that were coming to join them. Cant tell what happened next cause kids are on this site,sorry.


----------



## HGD

I found a body floating down the weber a few years back(10). A fellow fisherman who had slipped and hit his head. I'll never forget his eyes when I pulled him out, they were yellow. I don't fish the weber anymore. Found lots of pot plants in Idaho hunting pheasants.(I was hunting pheasants) not the pot plants. :lol: And once on willard saw a couple women in a canoe topless. And the best thing I ever saw was a bunch of kayaker pulled up where I was sitting. Next to a boulder in the shade. This really pretty gal gets out of her Kayak proceeds up the bank, drops her drawers and tinkles. She stood up caught me out of the corner of her eye, jumps startled ( i was maybe 3 feet from her) smiles says sorry bout that and hops back on board and off she went! 
But that was back when the air was clean and sex was dirty!


----------



## MeanGene

My buddy and I found an old mining/mineral claim in a bottle up on a remote mountain side while out bowhunting one time. The claim was for an area 100's of miles from where we found it, and was from back in the 50's or 60's if I remember right. Also one year we were hualing out an elk my buddy shot and were heading down this revine (creek bottom) and came upon a 4 wheeler, gun, misc. hunting gear that had obviously rolled down the hill next to us. Probably a 70 or 75 degree slope (almost straight up and down). Gun was all bent up, beer cans were all around and warm, but sure tasted good. Thought for sure we would be finding a body somewhere but there was none. Just finished our hike out and the next day there were some guys up trying to recover it. Turns out the guy had been riding along the trail about 150 feet up above and took his eye off the trail for too long and bailed off just as it went over.


----------



## REPETER

Artoxx said:


> Funny, I started a thread JUST LIKE THIS, last fall, and I think I got two responses, and then it disappeared. :evil:
> I even posted this link to a site with over a dozen pages of similar stuff from all over the country.
> I guess I should have waited till the slow season when everyone was too bored to ignore it. :wink:
> * http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.p ... ight=weird *
> 
> I have found random hunting gear, binoculars, knives, ammo, clothing of all types and varieties.
> But the weirdest thing I ever found was a truck tire. What is so weird about a truck tire, you ask?
> 
> It appeared to be the front tire and wheel off of a BIG truck, larger than your average semi, and it was on TOP of a mountain peak in the Uinta's. A peak that was NOT accessible by road, and wasn't exactly an easy hike on foot. I was looking for blue grouse and stumbled across this thing. I walked all the way around the peak to try and find the road access thinking it would be an easier hike down than the way I came, but there wasn't anyplace a road even COULD have been, much less was. Just out of curiosity I picked it up and that bloody thing probably weighed 150 pounds. Pretty sure it wasn't off an airplane. So WHY would someone go to all that trouble? Seemed pretty old and dry rotted, so it wasn't recent.
> Didn't have or even OWN a camera at that point, so...


I remember that thread. I followed the link and spent many late hours at work reading through all those stories on the Ifish site. Very cool things out there. I haven't found too much, some porn, knives, random bathtub/vehicle in odd places. Busted some, and been busted myself. Expect to someday find a body/methlab/coven of witches/or pot field, but haven't yet.


----------



## Size Matters

Crazyhuntinman I would like to know the exact location you were looking for kokes that has to be one of the top items found. :mrgreen:


----------



## jhunter

Last year hunting lopes on the desert we happened across what appeared to be a brand new motorcycle. It honestly looked like some off roaded this brand new street bike back into a little canyon, parked it and walked away. Unreal so if anyone wants a brand new bike I will sell you one. i will give directions you pick it up and I will throw in some kokes. :shock:


----------



## REPETER

jhunter said:


> Last year hunting lopes on the desert we happened across what appeared to be a brand new motorcycle. It honestly looked like some off roaded this brand new street bike back into a little canyon, parked it and walked away. Unreal so if anyone wants a brand new bike I will sell you one. i will give directions you pick it up and I will throw in some kokes. :shock:


You didn't ever call on it? Sounds stolen???


----------



## GaryFish

REPETER said:


> jhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year hunting lopes on the desert we happened across what appeared to be a brand new motorcycle. It honestly looked like some off roaded this brand new street bike back into a little canyon, parked it and walked away. Unreal so if anyone wants a brand new bike I will sell you one. i will give directions you pick it up and I will throw in some kokes. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't ever call on it? Sounds stolen???
Click to expand...

Stolen, or about to be re-po'd. f


----------



## lunkerhunter2

[quote="Crazyhuntinman" 
Out dove hunting one week day I decided to go look to see if the Kokes were running up the stream yet and found a topless sun bather and she did not seem to mind me stopping to take a better look(thanks for the phone number). Same place another day up on the stream looking at the Kokes running I found a group of 3 college girls having a fur trading party only to get caught by 2 more that were coming to join them. Cant tell what happened next cause kids are on this site,sorry.[/quote]
I'll take the rest of the story in a pm if you don't mind!!!!! |-O-| -_O- -_O-


----------



## Crazyhuntinman

I was up at Porcepine Res. and 2 out of the 5 WHERE NOT just fur traders. The college girls up in Logan tend to be a little wild and crazy. Just call i t luck that I just happened across something like that. Send me some phone numbers so IF it were to ever happen again I will send photos so people wont call B.S.


----------



## REPETER

Crazyhuntinman said:


> I was up at Porcepine Res. and 2 out of the 5 WHERE NOT just fur traders. The college girls up in Logan tend to be a little wild and crazy. Just call i t luck that I just happened across something like that. Send me some phone numbers so IF it were to ever happen again I will send photos so people wont call B.S.


Alright! PM sent :lol: !!!


----------



## BIG-TNT

My brotherinlaw and I was by black rock canyon deer hunting and we came across a old plane wreck. It was a old plane maybe a 10 passenger old curtains hanging by the windows found a jaw bone with a gold tooth still have the gold tooth.


----------



## Fowlmouth

While horseback riding in the Yellowstone drainage of the Uintas I found a mining cart, old milk canister and an old camp that had nails in the trees with horseshoes and hoof picks hanging from them. There were also about 25 coffee cans turned upside down with a rock on top of each one. I never got off my horse to look inside them, I still wonder what was in them to this day. (We were lost and just wanted off the mountain) 
I have found many old pop bottles, cars, arrows and shell casings. I found a cell phone this year on the archery hunt and got it back to the owner. The strangest thing I have ever found was 2 piles of bear chit on the oquirrhs above ophir, never thought there were bears on that mountain.


----------



## WHutchings

The best ive found is a twelve pack of beer and a nude mag.


----------



## crimson obsession

While out hiking one year just south of Laketown i found a gravesite. I assume it was someone's hunting dog. The grave was underneath a tree and the tree had a picture of a dog on it. the picture was old and faded so i couldn't make out what breed of dog it was. The tree also had some dead grouse hanging on strings tied to the branches. wierd


----------



## Bax*

Last year I found three black and white puppies while duck hunting in a marsh on the West side of Utah lake (almost shot them because I thought they were skunks. Good thing I think before I shoot!).
Brought them back to Chaser's truck and some other hunters took the one of the puppies.
Then Chaser posted them on the Forum before I became a member and .45 took one of them (and named him Chaser). And a family with a little girl took the last one.
Probably my favorite find even though it was sad that someone just left them out there


----------



## Bax*

I also found a refrigerator out in the desert about 15 years ago that was laying on its back and someone had stuffed a dead deer into it (probably a poacher). And for nearly ten years that refrigerator stayed in the same spot and my friend and I would open it to see what was happening in there. And every year the smell got a little worse until one year it literally turned into some sort of liquid goo. It smelled worse than words can express, but teenage boys gotta check out the nasty stuff _/O


----------



## wasatchmtnbike

- When I was 8 my family went for a drive in the mountains, we stopped on top of a ridge and I got out and there, hanging on a bush, was a pair of binoculars. They are the best pair I have ever owned, I still use them. 

- Once when I was mountain biking with some friends we found a suv at the bottom of a very steep hill, looked like it had rolled about 35 times. You couldn't even tell the make and model.

- My best find was when I was working in Alaska back in 1980 on a gold mine way up in the tundra, near the arctic circle. I was running a dozer and I felt the blade hit something. It didn't feel normal, so I backed up and dug a little deeper and up came a piece of a mammoth tusk! My evil bosses took it away from me and kept it. :evil: If I would have been smart I should have hid it and then re-found it again during my off-work hours. It was 56 pounds of mammoth ivory!

- Also, in that same area I was walking across a river one morning and I saw a rock that didn't look like the others. I picked it up and it was a mammoth molar. You could see the striations or ridges on the surface and the root part of it. A couple of years ago I tried to donate it to Thanksgiving Point dinosaur museum, they said that they had enough mammoth artifacts but they verified what type of mammoth it came from and they preserved it for me. I still have it.

- Another find up there was kind of spooky! One day I was hiking out across the tundra and I found some old planks. I thought it may have been part of a tumbled down old shed or something, but it was out in the middle of nowhere. I knelt down and turned over a couple of the planks and there were bones underneath! :shock: I think it was an eskimo skeleton. Up there they can't, very well, bury the casket because of the permafrost so I'm thinking they just carried it out away from the camp and set it down. Or maybe the person died in the winter or something. There was no skull but you could make out the rib cage, arm and leg bones and there were pieces of an old shirt that they were wearing. Spooky![attachment=0:2e421i58]Mammoth Tusk - 480x599.jpg[/attachment:2e421i58]


----------



## wasatchmtnbike

*The Bone and Grave!*

Here's a picture of the bones and grave! :shock:

[attachment=1:2va19kyb]Bones2 480x711.JPG[/attachment:2va19kyb]


----------



## GaryFish

OK Wasatchmtnbike. Those take the cake. So unless Neil Armstrong is a forum member and can tell us about some alien spaceship he found on the moon, I don't know if tundra finds that include eskimo burials and mammoth dentistry can be topped. That is so freaking cool! Wow. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## megadeth79

Wow! its amazing what everyones found please keep them coming!


----------



## Bax*

GaryFish said:


> OK Wasatchmtnbike. Those take the cake. So unless Neil Armstrong is a forum member and can tell us about some alien spaceship he found on the moon, I don't know if tundra finds that include eskimo burials and mammoth dentistry can be topped. That is so freaking cool! Wow. Thanks for sharing it with us.


I agree. Those were some really cool stories.

Almost as cool as the one time I found a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow.....
Ok, I'm lying 

My stories aren't even remotely as cool. But I have to admit, I thought you were just holding a log at first.... Way cool! 8)


----------



## hunter_orange13

i thik this upcoming weekend i'll be looking for garbage to post here more than deer :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist

GaryFish said:


> OK Wasatchmtnbike. Those take the cake......


Agreed.

I'd love to have some Mammoth relics for the classroom. Wasatchmtnbike what type of Mammoth did the folks at Thanksgiving Point say it was?


----------



## wyogoob

I found an empty .256 Newton case while deer hunting.


----------



## Huge29

I once found an unopened can of beer and a knife; we later linked them to people robbing our cabin. Too bad Horatio Cain was not around to bust them from the serial number on the beer can


----------



## wasatchmtnbike

The Naturalist said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Wasatchmtnbike. Those take the cake......
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I'd love to have some Mammoth relics for the classroom. Wasatchmtnbike what type of Mammoth did the folks at Thanksgiving Point say it was?
Click to expand...

They told me at the time, but it translated in my brain as "Woolly Mammoth". Sorry, I don't remember, I should have written it down.


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> I found an empty .256 Newton case while deer hunting.


Now THAT is a find. Does anyone even shoot that anymore? Seems most people abandoned that cartridge pretty quickly and went for other 6.5's


----------



## wyogoob

I hear ya. 

I found it about 18 years ago, on Middle Ridge of Wyoming's Little Greys River Drainage. 

I had never heard of the round, had to look it up.


----------



## Buckriser

I haven't really found too many cool things. Just the usual few arrowheads here and there, cans and bottles..etc...


----------



## SteepNDeep

First trip out to the Deep Creeks on the Nevada border we pulled in late at night to this canyon. We were blaring music over the radio and laughing about how if anyone else was in the canyon they would be really upset. Sure enough, wake up in the morning and there is a camp maybe 175 yards from us. We end up driving by the camp which is mostly just a car, backed up against some cover with the hatch lifted up..it was an old red wagon. The camp seemed empty, as if the guy was up on the mountain, but the car hatch was wide open and in the moment it seemed like the best idea to just leave it. I mean, as a rule I don't approach other people's camps, but especially not out in the middle of nowhere.

The following week my buddy was working his job with irrigation and wheel lines etc. A rare visit from a rancher from that exact area brought on the conversation that we had just been there. He described the canyon, a unique one, and the rancher says they found a body in a car there some days after we had left. So I found nothing, but think to this day that I missed my "stand by me" moment. I've always expected to find some dead person, but think I may have missed my chance on that one. 

Acquaintance of mine was the first on scene of a suicide in the hills above my hometown. Someone who had doused themselves with gasoline and then lit themselves on fire. Sad. Surely also disturbing to discover.


----------



## sawsman

This past Sunday, during the deer hunt, I found a weather capsule from a weather balloon in a deep, dark canyon. It was hanging from a tree. We got it down and looked it over a bit. It had a 2006 date on it. It also had a self addressed envelope in it, so I returned it to the weather service people.. maybe they'll send me a finders fee?  Doubt it.

Anybody ever find one of these? I thought it was pretty cool.

Packaged in styrofoam in 5" X 5" box.
[attachment=0:2rs2re13]rsz_cimg1445.jpg[/attachment:2rs2re13]


----------



## OKEE

One day out hunting ogden bay with a buddy of mine. It was a slow day so we decided to head back early. We were half way back to the truck when we see in the middle of the dike a severed human leg. We were shocked and did'nt know what to do. So I decided to take the dog leash and hook it around the leg and I began dragging it back to the truck. We get to the parking lot and there setting in his truck was a fish and game officer. He saw me and jumps out of his truck and came running over to me yelling all the way" What in the H*** do you think your doing. so I said " what does it look like I'm doing ? I'm pulling someones leg". :shock:


----------



## sawsman

OKEE said:


> One day out hunting ogden bay with a buddy of mine. It was a slow day so we decided to head back early. We were half way back to the truck when we see in the middle of the dike a severed human leg. We were shocked and did'nt know what to do. So I decided to take the dog leash and hook it around the leg and I began dragging it back to the truck. We get to the parking lot and there setting in his truck was a fish and game officer. He saw me and jumps out of his truck and came running over to me yelling all the way" What in the H*** do you think your doing. so I said " what does it look like I'm doing ? I'm pulling someones leg". :shock:


Are you serious? :shock: So, the rest of the story..?

Pictures? 

That's a good one.. :lol:


----------



## legacy

A buddy that came up and hunted with us in Northern Utah this year found and old tobacco tin half buried by a pile of rocks. He opened it up and it was a mining claim dated October 22, 1964. That was kind of cool.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Ive only found two things worth mentioning an old hand forged Iron axe head with a few strange markings on it and a WWII folding Machete. Both were found in a plowed field just north of Cedar Fort.

My uncle was hunting deer out in promontory and found what looked to be a gun barrel sticking out of a rusted rock. He spent months soaking and chipping away the conglomeration of sand rust and other debris to find the intact frame & cylinder of an old Colt Peacemaker. He was able to get it cleaned up enough to work the action and had somebody date it for him. Turns out it was made in the late 1800's. He got some old replica era wooden grips for it and it now hangs above his fireplace.


----------



## Bax*

Bo0YaA said:


> My uncle was hunting deer out in promontory and found what looked to be a gun barrel sticking out of a rusted rock. He spent months soaking and chipping away the conglomeration of sand rust and other debris to find the intact frame & cylinder of an old Colt Peacemaker. He was able to get it cleaned up enough to work the action and had somebody date it for him. Turns out it was made in the late 1800's. He got some old replica era wooden grips for it and it now hangs above his fireplace.


Thats a really strange / neat find
I wonder how it got into that concrete? Maybe fell in and someone didnt know until it was too late?


----------



## Bo0YaA

It really wasn't concrete, more of just a mass of rust, sand, small pebbles and other matter. But from looking at it, you would have just thought it to be a rock of some kind.


----------



## Nambaster

I was hiking up Left hand fork and just as I started to feel like I had gotten far enough from civilization I looked down and noticed a block of paper stapled together. As I bent down to pick it up it suddenly started to look very familiar. I soon recongized it to be someones 1040 I looked through the numbers and the individual made close to 64K for the year of 2006. As I went through the pages I notices a bunch of scribbles. 

I defninetly found it odd to find someones tax documents miles from the nearest road.


----------



## Huge29

Nambaster said:


> I was hiking up Left hand fork and just as I started to feel like I had gotten far enough from civilization I looked down and noticed a block of paper stapled together. As I bent down to pick it up it suddenly started to look very familiar. I soon recongized it to be someones 1040 I looked through the numbers and the individual made close to 64K for the year of 2006. As I went through the pages I notices a bunch of scribbles.
> 
> I defninetly found it odd to find someones tax documents miles from the nearest road.


That is odd, I would shred that at the first chance, having such confidential and sensitive info on you would be frowned upon with all of the identity fraud crimes out there. I don't know that the owner would believe the story.


----------



## Packbasket

over the years found lots of old camps, campsites, bottles, tins, cans, boxsprings, cars, motorbikes, hard to recall all the stuff as time goes by.

in a cave i found an old muzzleloader, metal was all there but the stock was pretty well used up, still whole but pretty weathered, there were scratchings on the wall where the rifle was leaning but I could not make them out.

found a couple old saddles under a overhang once, i described them to a horseman friend of mine and he said they were mcclellan saddles, the ones the US cav used to use, and probably were surplus some one cached and never got back to.

found lots of dope growing, ran into a pile of it once, over 500 5 gallon pails with 6 foot pot plants growing in each and swung back through there in fall and found two fellas I knew harvesting them, never in a million years would i ever thought these two old boys were into that but it sure explained how they made so much money at two bit jobs they had.

got two nice double barrels at pot plantings too, one a 10 gauge that i shot out and made into a lamp, still got it, its at a buddies house right now since his DeeVorce he needed some gear and the other is a 20 gauge my nephew hunts with still, both were wired into the trees and aiming back down the trail. Not well hidden , those pot farmers never met any VC thats for sure.

a harley davidson edition truck, my hounds had a cat bayed up and I headed in and finally caught up to them and the cat was in the burned out cab of a truck spitting out the hole that used to have a windshield in it. pulled the hounds off and the cat left, i popped the VIN plate out, came out easy, one end had burnt away at the rivet even though i was told they cant burn up, uh huh...gave it to a cop i know and he was happy to find it, it was stolen truck from friends of his, left their keys in it in the driveway to unpack groceries and came out and it was gone, insurance company said they'd give me a reward but i never saw anything of it.

some dead mexicans, find them down in AZ along the border now and then, usually find them byt he drag marks the coyotes make pulling them along, they say a yote wont eat a mexican but they sure drag them I know that.

found a plane crash once, they had already known about it but i hadnt. pretty weird to come upon.

also down on the border found three semi tractor trailers all lined up in the desert and running, tracks of three big white guys walking away back over the border, its only a knocked down three strand fence there.

I went up the hill a mile and watched but they stayed there running all night, next day i was passed on the road by them and the drivers did not return my wave, kinda rude I thought.

bigfoot hunters and their cameras, have run into people out tracking bigfoot a couple times in colorado and once in long valley, of all places. I keep telling them the bigfoots..feets?.. never come that far out of teasdale but they dont listen

a BIG portable blind in hardwood camo color set up in the far west end of little wild horse wash, had a portable solar electric fence around it, I looked in and it had two chairs and a couple cans of pepsi open in the arm holders...that was pretty odd there I thought.

old traps, found some hanging in a tree, and a couple almsot rotted away in a big stump cedar, lots of arrows, modern ones.

found a guy from norway or some such country chopping up downed trees in a wash down in the GSE, didnt speak a lick of english or spanish and i was lost after those two tries, he had his pack on and an axe with a small branch fashioned to cover the edge and he would stop and chop up a tree in the wash, then jabber at me, smile and jog! on ahead of me, I'd catch up to him at the next tree and he'd be whacking it up, offered him water but he shook his head no, and I got tired of him and climbed out when I could, he might still be there clearing the wash.

geocaches, ran into them now and then, those tings piss me off, i left my canoe in spots a time or two overnight in various states and caught crap from rangers for "storing personal equipment on federal lands" but these geocaches can sit there by the tens of thousands and thats ok because its not hunting or fishing or trapping...i started calling my canoe a geocache, even put it on some geocache sites. LOL.


----------



## Artoxx

Packbasket said:


> I keep telling them the bigfoots..feets?.. never come that far out of teasdale but they dont listen.


 -_O- -/O_- :rotfl: -oooo-
You just can't teach some people ANYTHING. :mrgreen:

*HEY COOL! NEW SMILIES!*
:O>>: :OX/: :O||: :O_D: :O//: :O•-: :O--O: :^8^: :\Ou: :_O=: :V|: :O--O--O: :-|O|-: :EAT: :RULES: :FADE: :O---:


----------



## dougtee

A meterorite.


----------



## blueshooter

last week found a shovel, a tent,jacket and sleeping bag 
wonde where the body was buried


----------



## Loke

You found new smileys?? Cool!!
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Loke

If you watch that long enough you'll get dizzy.


----------

